# European Member Check In



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I figured just so we get to know one another here, one of these threads could be useful. 

This thread can help us find other riders in our area, military bases, or those familiar with the areas.

I'm out in Dresden, but go back and forth monthly to NRW. From the US :thumbsup:


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Checking in from Sarpsborg, Norway.


----------



## serfur1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Northeast Italy, Vicenza to be exact.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I live in Heidelberg right now, but will soon move to Kaiserslautern.

I'm in the US Army, married with kids, pets etc. etc. I ride mostly 29er, tyhough I do still have a 26er... for the time being. I ride SS, geared fully rigid, full-suspension... whatever, just ride.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I am Costa Rican and checking in from Saarbrücken, Germany (about 1 hour away from Kaiserslautern  )


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Tampere, Finland.

no mountains here, but lots of forest trails with smaller ups and downs.
I've been mainly riding SS, recently, but should really take a look at my Big Bike too...


----------



## -Calvin- (Sep 26, 2007)

Norwegian in Vicenza, Italy


----------



## hbakken (Jan 30, 2008)

Checking in from Hokksund (near Oslo), Norway.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Slovenia, check.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Riding in and around Heidelberg, Germany on SS 29ers.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Helsinki, southern Finland...


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Leipzig Eastgermany - look here for our local thread.


----------



## boredwitless (Dec 12, 2005)

Lausanne, Switzerland, next to the Alps, Jura...


----------



## Taylor_Made (Feb 11, 2009)

Zaragoza,northeast Spain....close to the Monegros desert.


----------



## Bomber70 (Jul 23, 2007)

I check in from Vicenza...and I see that we are at least three checking from here...


----------



## dbarrett (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm American, in Vienna...getting to know the area better by riding in local XC races and various marathons around Austria.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

*Portugal*

Sintra to be more precise.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Pori, Finland checking in. 

Nothing resembling a mountain here, not even close, but at least we have small dunes that are frozen solid in the winter.


----------



## Bomber70 (Jul 23, 2007)

rinseflow said:


> Pori, Finland checking in.
> 
> Nothing resembling a mountain here, not even close, but at least we have small dunes that are frozen solid in the winter.


Hi,
Do you have up there some MTB race like the "thousand lakes rally"?


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Bomber70 said:


> Hi,
> Do you have up there some MTB race like the "thousand lakes rally"?


I'll need to think about that. I don't think anything compares. Definitely nothing that big exists.

Päitsi is the closest thing I can come up with right now, but that's mx not mtb. Hmmm..


----------



## Bomber70 (Jul 23, 2007)

rinseflow said:


> I'll need to think about that. I don't think anything compares. Definitely nothing that big exists.
> 
> Päitsi is the closest thing I can come up with right now, but that's mx not mtb. Hmmm..


Being yours a country of GREAT drivers, I hope sooner or later a couple of interesting international MTB competitions should come out!

:thumbsup: Paaitsi:thumbsup:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Bomber70 said:


> Being yours a country of GREAT drivers, I hope sooner or later a couple of interesting international MTB competitions should come out!
> 
> :thumbsup: Paaitsi:thumbsup:


I sure hope we do get big weekend long MTB events. That'd be awesome.

Some pics from Päitsi last year. If only we had something similar for MTB... damn.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

This may well be the biggest Finnish MTB event: 
http://www.tahkomtb.fi/index?page=5
an endurance race that some take seriously, some less so. 25, 45, 60, 120 and 180km races. The English and Estonian pages only have contact information...

... I am sick at home today. Let's see if I can translate some samples from the Tahko MTB FAQ...
_1. My neighbor says I'm an awsome rider. Can I take on the 180km distance?

- What the neighbor says doesn't actually prevent you from entering the 180km race. For the Full Distance, you have to write an application stating adequate facts to convince us you can survive such madness. Agreement from your SO (in writing) also has an important role in deciding whether you qualify or not.

2. My friend says that it is impossible to make Tahko MTB on the bike I have. He says I need to buy his old bike.

- Sounds like he needs money for something. Tahko MTB 60km route has been done on 32" monowheel, kickbike, garden variety trekking bikes. One couple did two laps on a rigid tandem (but don't plan to repeat the experience). It is not about the bike. Attitude... you may need an attitude._


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, Tahko is probably the biggest. 

Then there's Lohja 24hrs, but that's much easier trails I believe. Never been there so no first hand experience. Riding it solo would still be tough for sure.


----------



## Sunnmax (Feb 10, 2009)

*France*

From france for my part,

Paris and Saint Tropez are my loops:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## x3ro (Feb 17, 2009)

Checkin in from Maastricht, Holland. (only piece of Holland with "hills")


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

An American service member checking in from Stuttgart, Germany.


----------



## Vlad01 (Mar 9, 2007)

Slovakia, Central Europe here. Amazing rides throughout whole country


----------



## Baptiste (Mar 25, 2005)

France


----------



## j.king (Sep 15, 2004)

Venlo, The Netherlands

Don't have a bike together yet, I've been spending all winter trying to decide on a 29er or regular 26" wheeled bike...


----------



## mr so much (Feb 22, 2009)

Lancashire in the UK, right next to the Lakes and the peak district. awesome riding round here.

I vacillate between a hardtail hack and a full susser, depends on how pure I'm feeling ;-)


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Austria, Vorarlberg. Near the Swiss Border.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheshire UK, not far from the Dark Peak, North Wales or the Lake district.


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

ratty2k said:


> Cheshire UK, not far from the Dark Peak, North Wales or the Lake district.


Snowdonia?


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Montreux at the Lac Léman in Switzerland. 

Moved here from the Netherlands about 6 years ago don't think I will be able to move back again. All that good mountain biking, snow boarding and skiing right in the back yard.


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Herford, NW Gemany.

UK armed forces, i'm out here for a couple of years. The riding here has potential, no huge hills or mountains, but there's rolling heavily forested countryside everywhere. It does however seem very cut up at the moment. I have a lot of exploring to do, as i've not been out much since i've moved in.

Willingen and Winterberg are just over an hour South of here, so i'll be checking them out once the last of the snow has gone.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Mark, 

You'll enjoy both. Too much riding there and not enough time! You gotta budget a lot of time to ride up at Willingen.


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Mark,
> 
> You'll enjoy both. Too much riding there and not enough time! You gotta budget a lot of time to ride up at Willingen.


I have heard a lot of good things about both. It seems that Winterberg is more DH oriented, which may well be my intro to DH.

What's the score with trails at Willingen? Is any of it waymarked? Or is it just a matter of exploring? I've had a look around a few websites and have found a couple of routes to download, but i'm thinking that popping into a bike shop down that way may be the best bet.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't remember what I did last summer, but we got there, parked near the mini FR track by the house, then headed by the path nearby that runs parallel to the mountain. We crossed under the lift, and then continued and even rode on the road a bit. Kept following the markers, then finally got to the up trail, by the little gravity race track. Once up, we rode across to the radio tower, saw some fighter jets do a fly-by, then found the marked dh trail and followed it a bit and rode the course down. This is where the lift brings you up.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Checking in from Switzerland (Montreux area)
R


----------



## numken (Mar 5, 2006)

*re:Slovenia*

I'm Thai in Slovenia
http://www.thaimtb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=50767


----------



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

Checking from Italy, Milan zone.


----------



## Tourgmenthon (May 9, 2007)

Riding in Girona, Catalonia, betwen France and Spain...where Lance Armstrong and the others riders of US Postal training before Tour de France


----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

Czech Republic, Prague


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Any riding in or around Prague? I have headed down for day trips. Beautiful city.


----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Any riding in or around Prague? I have headed down for day trips. Beautiful city.


Sure 

http://www.pbase.com/archer13/prokopak
http://www.pbase.com/archer13/20070923
http://www.pbase.com/archer13/kunratice

Those photos are all in Prague or 10-15km around.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice! And where are the good places to eat and what's good to eat? The last time our family went, we didn't have time to eat due to a snowstorm on the way back, so we had to leave early.


----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Nice! And where are the good places to eat and what's good to eat? The last time our family went, we didn't have time to eat due to a snowstorm on the way back, so we had to leave early.


Czech cuisine is not so far from the Austrian or German. In the center of Prague you may go ~100m in any direction, and you will find a restaurant 

My favorite places with traditional cuisine are on the west side of Prague, where I'm living:
http://www.nafarkane.cz/ (get the "Gulash soup" for the first, it's very good!)
http://www.pivovarskydvur.cz/ (the local brewery, very good beer!)


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Biel, Switzerland. Mainly singlespeeding the Jura on a 29er.


----------



## TheUnit (Oct 11, 2005)

Amberg, Germany


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

born in munich, now living in zurich, switzerland


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

boredwitless said:


> Lausanne, Switzerland, next to the Alps, Jura...


ORLY? me too. you, me and Uzzi should go for a ride sometime!

paging Swissbuster too...

i ride DH (only) at Portes du Soleil all summer with a few early season trips to Metabief which should be starting pretty soon. send me a PM if you want to ride sometime (this forum doesn't get checked very often).


----------



## thekiltedskier (Feb 9, 2007)

Perth in Scotland. Tons of natural, man made, up, down and along trails as far as the eye can see!
Gus


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Ripzalot said:


> ORLY? me too. you, me and Uzzi should go for a ride sometime!paging Swissbuster too....


I will ping you guys when the snow is gone from Rochers de Naye. We can then meet up at the Montreux train station and take the train up, then do the descent that leads all the way down to the chateau at the lake.

Would advice to get a CFF demi-tarif beforehand...


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

He Uzzi ru aka Appie?! If so, see u at the PPDS ;-)

ps Dutchy in the flatlands also Euro checkin


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

Uzzi said:


> I will ping you guys when the snow is gone from Rochers de Naye. We can then meet up at the Montreux train station and take the train up, then do the descent that leads all the way down to the chateau at the lake.
> 
> Would advice to get a CFF demi-tarif beforehand...


Sure! I haven't been there before so maybe it's worth it for the views. I think I can swing 36 chfs for one day.

Also, if interested, Metabief (Jura) opens in a couple of weeks. I'll be doing my pre-season warmups there until PDS opens in June.


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

Live in UK, London right next to Epping Forest. Work in a new bike shop in Wanstead E11 right near the forest...hell yes.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Uk - Gloucestershire (Tewkesbury specifically).

Good place to be - 5-6 miles (depending on which climb) from bredon hill, which is an ok place to ride regularly. 
When people can be persuaded to drive (since I can't), FoD/Cannock arent too far, with Cwmcarn, Afan and Llandegla within 2.5 hours too.


----------



## keith_mahoney (May 18, 2008)

Belgium here and loving the VTT's. Check out 02bikers.com for schedules. Some rides only have a couple hundred people some have several thousand and they happen every Sunday and during the summer Fridays and Saturdays too.


----------



## Feuerlocke (Oct 14, 2008)

Austrian living in Germany - Regensburg, Bavaria. That is right between Munich and Nuernberg.


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

Currently in Amsterdam!

Mountain biking pretty much on hold at the moment.
so if anyone drives down to places like Winterberg or Willingen I'm always interested....


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

Tirschenreuth, Bavaria

http://lettenbrueder.com/
http://www.fichtlride.de/


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

richjar said:


> Currently in Amsterdam!
> 
> Mountain biking pretty much on hold at the moment.
> so if anyone drives down to places like Winterberg or Willingen I'm always interested....


@ richjar
Plenty of riding to be done in NL. South and East have good forest and very nice single track (ok no mountains off course) few hundred k.of marked trails just around my hometown Eindhoven. Sweet little bikepark just over the Belgium border at Lanklaar (filthytrails). Planning Willingen/Winterberg pretty soon, so will keep u posted


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

x3ro said:


> Checkin in from Maastricht, Holland. (only piece of Holland with "hills")


The ones here (Wageningen) are smaller but the marked trails have a lot less tarmac & fire roads!


----------



## gsmolin (Dec 4, 2005)

*kaiserslautern*

checking in from kaiserslautern, germany; i'm an american living in germany; ride either my titus SB fully or an old SS i built.


----------



## Thierry C. (Aug 16, 2007)

Aix en Provence in south-east of France.


----------



## Salgomasudo (Feb 5, 2007)

Torino, 
North West of Italy


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Got any pics of Torino? I was thinking about heading nearby for a holiday, but wasn't sure of the terrain and elevations.


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks for the tips merijn101. just checked out the filthytrails website and it looks pretty good. worth a trip down I think. how would i find some trails around eindhoven?


----------



## Salgomasudo (Feb 5, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Got any pics of Torino? I was thinking about heading nearby for a holiday, but wasn't sure of the terrain and elevations.


Hi 
look this links there are nice spot to ride

www.thegroupmtb.it
www.savioduminuco.net/mtb


----------



## maxisbored (May 14, 2009)

Another from Prague, CZ here!

Kind of wish i wasn't though... It's been raining all June =(


----------



## mihaibu (Jan 13, 2009)

Ploiesti/Campina, Romania


----------



## The Professor (Jun 25, 2009)

An American in Fredrikstad, Norway here.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I just flew into Stuttgart, Germany today. Currently bikeless till the container with my stuff gets here on the slow boat from CONUS. I hope it aint too long before I get back in the saddle. I've already been on recon for routes through town.


----------



## SteveT.86 (Jun 25, 2009)

Im an Australian living in Kitzbühel, Austria.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Scotsman living in Hertfordshire, England. No good riding round here so go on road trips to Wales a lot and back to NE Scotland for hols. All plans going well; moving to Krknose in Czech Republic later this year.


----------



## lowr1d3r (Mar 5, 2009)

I´m from Burgos, at the north of Spain. About 150 miles from Madrid



Tourgmenthon said:


> Riding in Girona, Catalonia, betwen France and Spain...where Lance Armstrong and the others riders of US Postal training before Tour de France


Between???? Did you mean inside Spain? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## t.kyosev (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi there, I'm Todor from Plovdiv, Bulgaria and that's my first post here. I usually ride at the local XC trails in the Rhodopi Mountains.


----------



## Mammutmann (Oct 6, 2009)

Also checking in.

From New Zealand, living in Göttingen, Germany and every Weekend in Freiburg, Germany near the swiss/french border.


----------



## Samos (Jul 16, 2009)

Checking in,

from Heimberg, Bern, Switzerland. 5 minutes and I beginn to climb in the Alps...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

checking in,,,
southeast scotland-east lothian.20 miles east of edinburgh.
ride beaches on i think the only surly pugsley in scotland


----------



## ilmecca72 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi from Turin , Italy.
Ridin' a vassago bandersnatch 29er in the woods and a 26 ss in the city.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Tolmin, Slovenia.Sunny side of the Alps.

Marko


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Bari, Italy


----------



## Zagremel (Apr 14, 2009)

Russia, Moscow


----------



## Danp87 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Sevilla Spain*

Heyo - Heading to Sevilla Spain next week, any riders¿¿


----------



## awoods (Dec 29, 2009)

*Guten Tag from Heidelberg*

I got to Heidelberg in late August and am currently building up a sweet 29" Ellsworth Evolve. Plan on doing a bunch of riding both local and in the Alps this summer. Would love to meet other bikers to share the trails with.
Aaron.


----------



## arzander (Jan 30, 2008)

Brasov, Romania. The snow has melted!!!! I may get to ride tomorrow afternoon Of course there is the mud...lots of it!


----------



## Necrolyte (Jan 1, 2010)

Munich, Bavaria.. 

MOAR BEER!


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Den Helder, The Netherlands.....biggest hill here is a Dijk !
We do race on the Beach, its not mountain biking.....but is hard.....:thumbsup:


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

Mangalia, Romania...no hills there, but there are some hidden, unknown trails where imagination is the limit. However, for the past three years I've been riding Northern NJ and NY trails. Can't wait though for this summer, to hit the trails in the beautiful Carpathians!


----------



## Decklogic1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Inverness - Capital of the Highlands - Scotland.

Really spoilt for good trails, I'm slap bang in the middle of loads. Golspie Wildcat, Laggan Wolfrrax, Ft William WC downhill, Moray Monster, Learnie Red Rocks, Strathpeffer, Balnain etc. all within a 1hr 15 drive.


----------



## cyrain (Mar 5, 2010)

hi every one,
I come from france, i live near montpellier wich is in south of france.
But until july, i'm in heidelberg in germany away from my bike. :madman:


----------



## Dr Red (Jan 19, 2006)

Llandybie, South Wales and in the middle of some great purpose built and natural riding.


----------



## Jwiz (Feb 3, 2010)

American near Heilbronn (wich is near Stuttgart),Germany


----------



## TonyCannon (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello

I'm English but I live near Nice in the South Of France.

Lots of big hills.


----------



## Mickelino (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi! Mike from Stockholm, Sweden. I´m spoiled with a smorgasboard of various singletracks, so if you have plans to visit, check out www.happymtb.org and write a request for a guided tour and you won´t be dissapointed!

Happy trails!
//Mike


----------



## mirrored (Nov 16, 2009)

One more from Finland. Made in Turku, born in Helsinki, living in Kotka. If this direction continue, I am next in Russia. 

I have my very first MTB cycle. http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6815035&postcount=55


----------



## The Blue Racer (May 5, 2010)

Near Würzburg, Bavaria, Germany

Bikespots: Spessart and Rhön

Check


----------



## DonDany21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking ... Timisoara, Romania.


----------



## Chimboman (May 12, 2010)

Pamplona, Spain.

Maybe you know the San Fermines......... Bullruning and crazy (also drunk) staff

LOOOOL


----------



## RANGERRANDY90650 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry I'm late. 

Illesheim, Germany. 

DH all the time.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

South of France : between the Roman Aqueduct called "Pont du gard" in French (one of France's top five tourist attractions) and the Arena of Nîmes (Roman Amphitheater).

If you want to discover the trails over there, just ask.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

I was born in Stettin (145km from Berlin - for those who are having problems with geography).  I have been living in Westchester County, NY since 2004. I miss Europe so much that I am hoping to go back within a couple of years.

All mountain and XC.:thumbsup:

https://s840.photobucket.com/home/pkdpkd/index


----------



## projectracerabbit (Jul 14, 2010)

newb in Kaiserslautern
Cannondale F7 
live in Heltersberg
originally from Texas.


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a student in Dundee, Scotland but my parents are in the Alsace, France 5 minutes ride from the Swiss border and 20 minutes from the amazing city of Basel.

The weather and the riding is perfect here right now (Switzerland obviously) and I've just introduce a friend to the sport.


----------



## devilish_dwarf (Nov 4, 2009)

hi!
i'm from opatija (abbazia), croatia.


----------



## gganio (Apr 22, 2007)

Raidero desde Torino. Gambatte!


----------



## KTroopa (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey all,

American living in Potsdam, Germany.


----------



## Urthwhyte (Jul 30, 2010)

American living in Copenhagen, Denmark. Loving the roads here and looking to MTB more this coming winter


----------



## pmorrise (Sep 7, 2005)

grobbendonk belgium ( 20km from antwerp )


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yo P, welcome here ;-) Love the forks! Cheers


----------



## slide318is (Sep 16, 2010)

hello . . . rolling around here in Mackenbach, Germany

riding a Kona one20 Deluxe

working for the AF =D


----------



## ///MikeD (May 25, 2008)

Hey Slide....surprised to find you on here, it's Mikede from R3V. I haven't posted here in a while. I actually just got out on my bike for the first time in a while and got bit by the bug to sell it('02 Sugar 3) and get a fresh hardtail. I'm seriously considering a 29er this time.


----------



## slide318is (Sep 16, 2010)

///MikeD said:


> Hey Slide....surprised to find you on here, it's Mikede from R3V. I haven't posted here in a while. I actually just got out on my bike for the first time in a while and got bit by the bug to sell it('02 Sugar 3) and get a fresh hardtail. I'm seriously considering a 29er this time.


haha yeah . . . sup bro

pm'd!!! =D


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

5 m north of Munich
pretty hilly but not yet mountainous
still munching 6,5" rear...


----------



## Gothic (Jul 5, 2010)

Checking in from western Poland.


----------



## Sighsmatrs (Sep 27, 2010)

Weiden, Germany here. That's near Grafenwöhr, 45 min north of Regensburg, 2 hrs north of München.

All Mountain, XC, even some Freeride. Ride all year, meaning night rides in fall/winter.

[email protected]


----------



## TwentyninerFinland (Jul 31, 2009)

Greetings from Hyvinkää.

Hyvinkää is situated in southern Finland, about 50 km north of Helsinki. The population is about 45 000. Our city has good sports facilities, both winter and summer sports.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyvink% C3% A4% C3% A4 "

My team is Hy Py (www.hypy.fi)
, which has been very successful in the club to this day, both the highway, the downhill cycling, as well as in other cycling disciplines.

In fact the time for fun and to keep the workplace health promotion. Participate in summer condition which, as in road cycling, mountain biking as. Last summer I started to drive Brevet runs.

Mountain biking in terms of Hyvinkää is a good place to practice, the terrain is dry and a bit of mud. Hills can be found conveniently, but the rock areas are missing almost the entire country, only the city's fringes to find a witch.

Mountain ridge from the Ice Age and it's called Salpausselkä

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salpausselk% C3% A4 "

Now we are waiting for the winter and freezing temperatures, which gives a nice bonus Finnish nature.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Schweinfurt, Germany. No moutains but plenty of hills for fun.


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

i live there where other people make hollyday.

x-berg,berlin-germany


----------



## Danish Dynamite (Sep 15, 2005)

Copenhagen in Denmark. Lots of singletrack


----------



## Urthwhyte (Jul 30, 2010)

Danish Dynamite said:


> Copenhagen in Denmark. Lots of singletrack


Hareskov :thumbsup: Up for a ride sometime?


----------



## Songo (Oct 21, 2009)

country: Portugal
city: Lisbon
"mountain": Sintra  its actually quite "small", less than 500m, but they are effective, meaning we can descend all the way 'till sea level


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

*Mais SIntra*

Bem vindo, Songo!
I'm in Sintra too... maybe I'll see you out there.
Abraço


----------



## Danish Dynamite (Sep 15, 2005)

Urthwhyte said:


> Hareskov :thumbsup: Up for a ride sometime?


Yep but am not riding right now - will be starting up again in April :thumbsup:


----------



## NorBiker (Mar 16, 2008)

Checking in from the westcoast. Bergen, Norway


----------



## fieldy (May 19, 2006)

Frankenstein, Germany.
near Kaiserslautern


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I`m English, but live and ride around Kristiansand, southern Norway for the last 14-15 years.


----------



## Wu Ming (Jun 16, 2010)

Acqui Terme, NW Italy; land of good wines and good trails.


----------



## amun (Jan 29, 2008)

Pawel Dziubka. Poland, Kraków
http://picasaweb.google.com/paweldziubka


----------



## broberto (Nov 15, 2010)

valencia spain
where the orange trees sniff the breeze beside the sea


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

*Os, Norway*

Not new to MTBR but have just moved from the United States to Os, Norway just south of Bergen on the west coast. Would love to chat with other's in Norway about places to ride, especially for dedicated snow bikes. Over the last decade most of my riding in Norway has been on the roads and around the Rallarvegen on the plateau.


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

*Os, Norway*

Not new to MTBR but have just moved from the United States to Os, Norway just south of Bergen on the west coast. Would love to chat with other's in Norway about places to ride, especially for dedicated snow bikes. Over the last decade most of my riding in Norway has been on the roads and around the Rallarvegen on the plateau.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Steve,

Have you tried here?

http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php

There are loads of mtb`ers from your area on there.


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

Hei! Yes I have lurked over at Terrengsykkel a bit. My Norwegian is very much a work in progress so I can follow only so much, and can't write it well at all, but I'll show my face soon. There are some very good trail descriptions of same places I am a little familiar with, all and all it is a very good site.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Don`t worry about writing english, in fact I would expect you will get more attention if you do so. :thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

People pay attention to foreigners and women, when they ask questions on Finnish forums too


----------



## LoAl (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everybody, i'm from here


----------



## Garden (Dec 24, 2010)

From Australia....in Geneva, Switzerland in January for a couple years at least

bikes get here in 2 weeks....bring it

any help on local trails (DH, AM, little XC)


----------



## Hardtail87 (Feb 6, 2011)

US Army stationed in Schweinfurt, Germany.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Garden said:


> From Australia....in Geneva, Switzerland in January for a couple years at least
> 
> bikes get here in 2 weeks....bring it
> 
> any help on local trails (DH, AM, little XC)


Welcome to Switzerland. Don't know much about the riding around Geneva, but certainly I know great DH places like Chatel in the Portes du Soleil area and Leysin has a decent bike park. Both those places are about 1:30Hrs to 1:45Hrs from Geneva. Further into the canton of Valais, Crans Montana is worth a visit apparently.

Anyway, all these areas are only really open to bikes during the summer.


----------



## Pipo_btt (Jan 20, 2005)

I´m from town closest to Vigo, north west Spain.
I practice XC riding.


----------



## Sacke (Apr 20, 2007)

euskafreez said:


> South of France : between the Roman Aqueduct called "Pont du gard" in French (one of France's top five tourist attractions) and the Arena of Nîmes (Roman Amphitheater).
> 
> If you want to discover the trails over there, just ask.


Hmm... I live very close to you. I live in the center of Nîmes.

I haven't ridden much east of Nimes... Maybe ride together some time?


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Stockholm, Sweden

I commute, currently training for Vätternrundan and Cyklevasan.


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

American duder living in Hämeenlinna, Finland ( southern Finland ). Looking for riders in the area, Hyvinkää, Tampere ???? I love biking here


----------



## A_Alfa (Jul 17, 2009)

Santander & Madrid. Spain check


----------



## Lemur (Jun 5, 2011)

Surrey, UK checking in. Just next to Guildford. Ride anything I can. Just had my 09 Giant XTC 3 nicked so waiting on a replacement, then I'm hoping to get straight back on it.


----------



## Boostoff (Jun 4, 2011)

Grafenwoehr, but soon PCSing to Ansbach / Katterbach. riding my hardtail for now with the wife. Some singletrack, plan on joining some clubs and getting back into the sport.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

USAF at Aviano, Italy. Riding a SS hardtail on whatever I can find. The trails here are so much fun.


----------



## null (Mar 6, 2011)

hi. country: Romania city: Bucharest. east europe near black sea. between Hungary and Bulgaria


----------



## charly71 (Jun 15, 2011)

North west of Italy, Turin.


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Katerini,Greece... Check !


----------



## VéloJello (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm in Saint Cyr L'Ecole, France (next to Versailles)


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Sacke said:


> Hmm... I live very close to you. I live in the center of Nîmes.
> 
> I haven't ridden much east of Nimes... Maybe ride together some time?


I guess your first name's Zach right? I must give it a shot 'cause I think you're the guy in charge of the Passieu bikestore website.

Sorry if I'm too late, I've not check this post for a while .

But if you don't mind to wait a slow rider who's recovering am your guy. I start in Marguerittes (could park easily at the Super U supermarket) to Collias, Ledenon raceway or Pont du Gard. I'm using the veloclub ledenons singletrack most of the time .

If you have never raced in a veloledenon events (Off road Nîmes 07, 08, 09) you should have fun.

PM anytime


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

Since 2 years Oslo, Norway. Very safe place to live until a week ago 
The 22 years before that: Roermond, the Netherlands.

Mountainbiking around Oslo is much better than in Roermond. I wanted to move to another country with mountains, so I could do some proper mountainbiking, instead of riding in some small forests in the Netherlands.


----------



## troje (Jul 29, 2011)

Here a new member checking in from The Hague, the Netherlands.


----------



## UNP (Jul 29, 2011)

Checking in from Copenhagen, Denmark.


----------



## Fooshnicken (Jan 16, 2011)

Bristol, UK.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Cantabria, northern Spain (the green Spain :thumbsup: )


----------



## pagasarrimendi (Nov 8, 2010)

Bilbao (Basque Country) between the Guggenheim and Mount Pagasarri. Happy traills


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

hello sonny from Indonesia, but right now in antwerpen belgium


----------



## cyclehorse (Sep 3, 2011)

*Newbie, checking in from London*

...Hi, I'm new on the forum. Looking forward to picking up lots of tips here


----------



## 63A (May 21, 2010)

*Ljubljana*

Ljubljana, Slovenia (for 2 more years at least)


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Checking in from San Piero a Grado, Italy.


----------



## dario_cro (Sep 15, 2011)

Osijek, Croatia.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

dario_cro said:


> Osijek, Croatia.


I REALLY want to come ride with you.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Osijek...

I was in that area with UN in 1997. I recall the area was pretty flat with lots of fields. How is the riding there?


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everybody 

I am Bosnian - as the name says - I am from Bosnia and Herzegovina. I'll try to present you the possibilities of MTB ride in my beautiful country. 
If you need anything from Bosnia feel free to contact me by private message.

Bosnian


----------



## Piotr aka Cypis (Nov 22, 2010)

Cypis from Gdansk, Poland reporting.


----------



## kmossco (Oct 15, 2011)

Braga, Portugal.


----------



## Arkku (Aug 27, 2011)

Greetings from Helsinki, Finland. =)


----------



## Mathullah (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucerne, Central - Switzerland.


----------



## ender_shan (Oct 19, 2011)

I just moved in Paris, Vitry sur Seine. Riding a hardtail xc bike.


----------



## silgot (Aug 6, 2010)

Treviso, Italy


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

Vaasa, Finland, mostly enduro/AM style...


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Bosnian said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I am Bosnian - as the name says - I am from Bosnia and Herzegovina. I'll try to present you the possibilities of MTB ride in my beautiful country.
> If you need anything from Bosnia feel free to contact me by private message.
> ...


Gorgeous country, and people. I spent a year in Bosnia in 1997, mostly in the Tuzla area, but spent quite a bit of time in Sarajevo. The wife and I have been wanting to come back for a visit.


----------



## FiveSpotJonR (Oct 11, 2010)

Manchester. UK


----------



## Oluja (Oct 29, 2011)

Zagreb - Samobor, Croatia


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

Limburg, Belgium
Not the greatest mountainbiking spot.


----------



## GazzaM (Nov 5, 2011)

*Hi All*

Afternoon Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and hail from Stirling in Scotland (though originally from N. Ireland).

I look forward to getting to know you all.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Just arrived and am checking in from Bamberg Germany. Bike has yet to arrive(should be here mid-dec), but I am here and should be for the next 3 years or so! Looking forward to getting some riding in once the bike arrives.


----------



## davidof (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm near Grenoble, France. Ride a Felt Virtue 3 or a Raleigh Dynatech or a Muddy Fox.


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

Halle/Saale... in Germany... iam more into XC and just cruising around... for downhill its to flat here


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

Paris, France.. am into xc and any kind of trails really


----------



## ulatko (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi everybody!! Poland,Cracow


----------



## brannonsmith (Oct 28, 2011)

Frankfurt, Germany (2 more years)

Work for US Government

3 kids a wife

Travel constantly

Pitch black an hour after I get off work.

Really need someone to ride with around here that knows where the real trails are, getting really tired of riding manicured sand.


----------



## zuignapje (Oct 31, 2011)

Checking in from Grootebroek, the Netherlands.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm from Poland. I live in Torun - city where Nicolas Copernicus was born . I ride on silver Author Solution MTBike.


----------



## beppe_saronni (Aug 28, 2011)

i'm checking in from Sweden close to the beautiful national park Tiveden :rockon:


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

s0180840 said:


> Limburg, Belgium
> Not the greatest mountainbiking spot.


hello Limburg..
Right now i'm stayed at Antwerp where there's no mountain


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

beppe_saronni said:


> i'm checking in from Sweden close to the beautiful national park Tiveden :rockon:


Tja!

Is there some good riding in the park? Worth a road trip from Stockholm?


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

Checking in from Denmark, Fyn. Absolutely rubbish place to ride, which means I'm forced to XC and Trail. 

Actually looking for a place to go in the Easter holidays. So if any of you with great terrain, considerable patience and a spare bed could offer such things by Easter, it could be fun to try. Mostly looking for some trail or light am, but I'm open to everything. PM me if anyone catches interest :thumbsup:


----------



## troh (Oct 29, 2007)

Check in Tampere, Finland


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Teenage boy riding a Specialized Enduro in Helsinki, Finland. Could use some enduro/am/trail riding company over here in Finland, Sweden or in the Alps..


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you are ever in Tampere, Finland, put a post in Yhteislenkit Tampereella and you'll probably find someone to show you some trails.

There should be threads for Helsinki area there too.


----------



## kostass (Jan 29, 2012)

Greece, Athens check in...


----------



## Sacke (Apr 20, 2007)

Calvisson (30420), France... But next week moving to Kuopio, Finland. 

From +15°c to -15°c

XC + Road


----------



## Zoomstag (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all,

from Hungary.


----------



## Meladri (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm near Fribourg (Switzerland)


----------



## wojtus (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm from Poland, Poznań. 
I love XC and marathon


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Rosmalen, The Netherlands.
Checking in.


----------



## mood (Nov 15, 2011)

Uppsala, Sweden.

Just moved back home after living in the xc paradise Silkeborg, Denmark.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

mood said:


> Uppsala, Sweden.
> 
> Just moved back home after living in the xc paradise Silkeborg, Denmark.


How is the riding up in the north? (anything north of Täby is "the north")


----------



## mood (Nov 15, 2011)

I would say that it's a lot like in Täby. The ice on the marshes in Lunsen (best spot in Uppsala) are frosen solid, so the riding there is pretty sweet right now. Not as good as in the summertime tho...


----------



## osprey (Feb 10, 2012)

dutch, fixed commuting


----------



## Major Clanger (Feb 11, 2012)

England - returning rider into XC and all mountain.


----------



## sfolkos (May 4, 2011)

Thessaloniki,Greece
Hi there


----------



## opl (Feb 23, 2012)

*opl*

delete my post: it was placed incorrectly


----------



## opl (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,
once more here ..

- Czech Republic, Prague, Europe
- XC MTB (few 24h races, mountain-triathlons, fun rides in the woods, singletrails)
- bike building is my hobby - my "customers" are my friends, no public business
- I have HT: 26" Salsa Ala Carte, full sus: 26" Cube AMS 100mm
- interested in bike technique/technology, riding, races, race results, etc..
/opl


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Ami living in deepest, darkest Bavaria between Rosenheim and Salzburg. 

Now English teacher. Used to be the Missouri IMBA rep. Have designed and built more miles of trail than I can count. I run the Euro side of Big Wheel Racing and I do some writing for twentynineinches.com. 

I've ridden only 29'ers for nearly 10 years. I'm primarily a Singlespeed endurance guy who doesn't like suspension either. You'll usually find me in the mountains when I have any free time.


----------



## beppe_saronni (Aug 28, 2011)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Tja!
> 
> Is there some good riding in the park? Worth a road trip from Stockholm?


sorry for late reply, when it comes to singletrack then you have probably better where you live but there is a lot of nice fireroads with beautiful scenery.
Inside the park in the very old forest there is not suitable to cycle in the trail i'm afraid


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Mickey from Ireland - Living in Belfast

I do most of my riding here in Ireland and some trips to Scotland. I also spend a lot of time riding with friends and family in Catalunya.

Here is my Highlight 2011 video: 2011 MTB Highlights on Vimeo

I ride a Trek Remedy 8 (2010)


----------



## tampa_b (Nov 6, 2011)

Couple of miles north of Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Couple of Swedish miles?


----------



## tampa_b (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, 40 km or 24 miles


----------



## Rustle (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi everyone currentley living on lincilnshire/notts border ride the peaks every week and get further afield when I can


----------



## BlackmanGR (Jan 21, 2012)

Kalamata, Greece Check!


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

from Austria, and now living in Svalbard


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Nijmegen,Netherlands,checking in


----------



## Matte86 (Mar 10, 2012)

Borgosesia, Valsesia, Italy, checking in


----------



## jeepers_ie (Mar 28, 2012)

Cork, Ireland. Checking in.


----------



## cg61doc (Sep 11, 2006)

Naples, Italy
Dodging hookers, gypsies and trash as I get miles in around the aquaducts and train tracks.
Did find some nice singletrack about 35 minutes west of here. Heading north next week to check out some trails up there. Looking forward to the summer when the ski resorts around Roccarosa open the trails to bikers.
Riding Kona Hei Hei 2-9, Motobecane Fantom 29er, Jamis Durango and an old Cannondale F-600.
If you're down south, hit me up and we'll ride.


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

Moved to Munich from Scotland, don't have my bike over here yet as I've been skiing but looking forward to getting out and seeing some of the local trails.


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Polish, currently in SWales check!


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ramstein Germany. Any downhill?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ramstein, good music,i like it


----------



## brianbeatz (Apr 9, 2012)

I am a American in Sundsvall Sweden! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Experience (Feb 25, 2012)

From Colorado, but now living in Innsbruck, Austria for the past two years. The riding here is sick. I thought I was saying good-bye to singletrack when I moved, but I was happily mistaken. I have taken to making bike videos here for hotels and guides. Here is my latest:


----------



## amsapper (Mar 31, 2007)

American Soldier in Bamberg, Germany. Decent singletrack over here, it's just that the locals love to walk it on a nice day.


----------



## almiukask (Apr 30, 2012)

Checking in from Lithuania, Prienai


----------



## babias (Apr 24, 2012)

Cuneo, North West of Italy


----------



## Spanzer (May 1, 2012)

Greetings from Latvia, Riga.


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

Hi guys!!
Hailing from Sarcelles, France


----------



## ruralbike (Mar 31, 2006)

checking in from Madrid, Spain


----------



## manensky (Aug 22, 2011)

Howdy-Ho from Tampere, Finland.


----------



## Andrea GT (Feb 8, 2012)

Trento, North Italy, in the Alps above lake Garda.

Bye


----------



## Beerbaron (Feb 28, 2012)

England


----------



## jimmyvlb (May 20, 2010)

Zeeland, Netherlands.

Close to the Belgian border.


----------



## Bignorthernmonkey (May 21, 2012)

South downs, UK.
Have set myself a challenge of riding wherever I work.
Upto now that's France, Germany, Italy, Austria, Czech rep., Belgium, Holland, USA, Ireland, Wales, Scotland.
I'll ride anything anywhere, just so long as I can get out and ride!


----------



## Sogreen (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi guys,
Greetings from Martelange, Belgium.
Great place for mtb riding.

When I want to downhill, ride in Les Vosges and Les Alpes, France.

Cheers


----------



## Allemalle (May 24, 2012)

*Hi*

Germany, Bavaria, Nuremburg ---> check


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

US ex-Pat in Stuttgart.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone - Worcestershire UK


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*Check in*

Stuttgart here too...


----------



## calum73 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi from The Lakes UK


----------



## stayhigh (Oct 7, 2010)

Morning All

South England here


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Stuttgart Germany...


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

JAL67 said:


> Stuttgart Germany...


ditto


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Chris, do you ride locally? I get around the woods by my house, head south somethimes too. Am looking for new areas around here to ride...


----------



## osti (Jul 20, 2012)

Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany. 

addicted to singletrack riding in the alps


----------



## antpal (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all! Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## Ukaluca (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi. Italy is where I keep my bike. Dolomites.


----------



## 666Shifty (Jun 27, 2007)

Checking in from Slovenia!


----------



## saul (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey!

Barcelona - Spain here


----------



## bajk (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello from Poland !


----------



## mountlynx (Jul 26, 2008)

Zurich, Switzerland......


----------



## Blorin (Sep 7, 2012)

Timisoara, Romania!


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

Niedersachsen, close to Bremen, but also NRW… I love the area between Münster and Osnabrück.

In 9 month I finish school… let's see where I will go


----------



## Haraldur Helgi (Apr 8, 2012)

Akureyri, Northern Iceland...


----------



## tamasd (Aug 10, 2010)

Debrecen, Hungary


----------



## Ducaster (Sep 27, 2012)

from Russia with love - Moscow
hi to all


----------



## El Mirador (Sep 21, 2012)

Riding in the Sierras around Madrid, Spain, for the last 22 years.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

la Tour Eiffel - Paris


----------



## Sam25 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello, Norway here!


----------



## rider77 (Aug 29, 2012)

Greece,Athens

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gormson (Apr 1, 2012)

Dresden "Valley of the unknown", Sachsen, Germany - fatties fit fine


----------



## Buzz1024 (Oct 7, 2012)

Edinburgh Scotland


----------



## Free (Oct 9, 2012)

Saying hello from Berkshire, England


----------



## p-olkisin (Oct 13, 2012)

Rajamäki, southern Finland :thumbsup:


----------



## SlopeRiderSC (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, Coulommiers-east Paris, France
see you soon


----------



## emike (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello from Tallinn, Estonia!


----------



## IPPE66 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello from Duffel,Belgium


----------



## Rustle (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Lincolnshire UK - a bit flat but I ride the peaks all the time


----------



## planetmc (Oct 17, 2012)

hello from ireland


----------



## mechantbruce (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello, France; near lourdes, in the Pyrenees.


----------



## ndanl (Oct 19, 2012)

greetings from Timisoara, Romania


----------



## Ideal13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Athens, Greece here! :thumbsup:


----------



## rider77 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ideal13 said:


> Athens, Greece here! :thumbsup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

hi from Lithuania


----------



## SaintJV (Oct 22, 2012)

Czech Republic , Prague! Am I first?)


----------



## substitute (Aug 28, 2011)

Greetings from Tampere, Finland


----------



## orrwosh (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello from Lugano, Switzerland


----------



## LeoR (Oct 27, 2012)

Greetings from Sweden, I'm from Gothenburg on the west coast!


----------



## THEDOCTOR46 (Sep 14, 2012)

Well Hello from North Yorshire Cold and wet UK


----------



## Alex NSMTB (Oct 31, 2012)

Checking in from Ucieda, Cantabria, in the green Northern Spain.


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

Dublin, Ireland. ici.


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakenheath, UK


----------



## RegularCaller (Aug 31, 2012)

Another UK rider here from not so sunny Surrey!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

greetings from Florence!!


----------



## Salomo (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi from Espoo, Finland.


----------



## pnaples92 (Dec 22, 2012)

An american living in Vilseck Germany, about an hour east of Nuremberg.


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

Greetings from an island in north Adriatic, Croatia!


----------



## graviT_railer (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all from Essex in the UK


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

keke said:


> Greetings from an island in north Adriatic, Croatia!


That island is really amazing, and the other islands are beautiful too... Cres, Losini, Rab, Pag, the Velebit nat park etc, I hope we'll dream with the photos you will put on the site :thumbsup:

here is Stara Baska...


----------



## rodd (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi
I'm from Portugal, Torres Vedras to be precise...

Cheers


----------



## flothefrenchie (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm living in Annecy, French Alps


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

The Netherlands, 15k east of Amsterdam


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

constantijn13 said:


> The Netherlands, 15k east of Amsterdam


Waar?


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Muiderberg!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Niet ver van Huizen waar mijn groot ouders vandaan kwamen..Mooi gedeelte van Nederland.


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

grappig, ik rijd wel door huizen bij een van mijn rondjes op de racefiets.
waar woon je op de Keys ?


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

toscano said:


> That island is really amazing, and the other islands are beautiful too... Cres, Losini, Rab, Pag, the Velebit nat park etc, I hope we'll dream with the photos you will put on the site :thumbsup:
> 
> here is Stara Baska...


Fantastic! Nice to see people enjoying my backyard  Photos coming soon


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ik zit in Islamorada en woon daar al meer dan 20 jaar..Ik zit ook vaak in Weston vlak bij Ft.Lauderdale want er is een MTB park waar ik veel fiets.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

This thread needed a bump!


----------



## rideczech (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello from us at Rideczech in Jablunkov, Czech,

Awesome trails to be ridden! Not to mention a mountain cottage on every peak!


----------



## zaphod911 (Aug 12, 2011)

Berlin, Germany! Originally from the US, and definitely missing some hills.


----------



## rideczech (Feb 16, 2011)

zaphod911 said:


> Berlin, Germany! Originally from the US, and definitely missing some hills.


You should get a group together and come over for a week in the hills!  Mountain bike holidays in Beskydy part of Carpathians - RideCzech


----------



## xluossa (Jan 22, 2010)

Finland, Lahti! Hi all!!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

For anybody who is in Finland:
Talvi-TdT 2013

"Winter Tour de Tampere", Saturday 23 Feb. Trails riding on snow. Weather is looking good, so far.


----------



## 1city2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Checking in from Thessaloniki Greece!


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

South Netherlands.
We don't have mountains just little hills.
Ideal for my SS.


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

Cif, I am in Germany, but a mere 300 meters from Sittard.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

mattf said:


> Cif, I am in Germany, but a mere 300 meters from Sittard.


You live in Wehr or Tudderen then?
My brother lives in Sittard. I live near Roermond. So my standard tripa on my mtb ar on the Meinweg

Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

Tuddern. We will have to get a ride in if this 
snow ever stops and spring shows up!


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

mattf said:


> Tuddern. We will have to get a ride in if this
> snow ever stops and spring shows up!


I did a very nice (but seriously hard) 40k on my single speed today in the snow 
Very hard but very nice to be in the forest in the snow


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like a fun day, nothing but snowball fights with the kids for me. I would like to try Meinweg soon.


----------



## EbbeJ (Feb 26, 2013)

Danish member arrived, riding a modded Trek 6500.


----------



## JSK6926 (Feb 27, 2013)

Montagnola, Switzerland


----------



## jimmm (Feb 22, 2013)

Checking in from England, UK. More specifically Dorset near the New Forest, if anyone is local!?


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 30, 2013)

checking in from Bolzano, North Italy. Im Welsh (hence the forum name), also know as FLaP on other forums. Been living here for 5 years, with a local girl. Got myself a Surly Ogre last year and planning a few bikepacking trips in the mountains. Also waiting on a new Karate Monkey, for some singletrack, double track etc. Been boarding most winter and now itching to get riding, but between working, 2 young children and the lot of snow we have had this year, still not yet been out on the mtb.

Hi


----------



## Sv3n (Mar 25, 2013)

Checks in from Sittard, NL (South area).


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Welshboy said:


> checking in from Bolzano, North Italy.
> Hi


Hey... I live by Rosenheim in Germany.... I'll be driving right through Bozen tomorrow on the way to Senegallia, Italy for a week of road bike (my mtb training tool) riding with my wife and our fitness club. I love Bozen... what a beautiful place!


----------



## Fadgadget (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all. Fanatic MTBer from bonnie Scotland here. and its the place to be right now for some fantastic riding.
Just choose your flavour.
Hoots mon.


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 30, 2013)

1 Speed said:


> Hey... I live by Rosenheim in Germany.... I'll be driving right through Bozen tomorrow on the way to Senegallia, Italy for a week of road bike (my mtb training tool) riding with my wife and our fitness club. I love Bozen... what a beautiful place!


Yeah love Bozen, got all we need. Some great road bike riding in the summer as well, lots of passes. Have a good one in Senigallia.


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

Sv3n said:


> Checks in from Sittard, NL (South area).


Sv3n, I am just 5 min bike ride away
over in Tuddern.


----------



## Sv3n (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice Mattf! We have to meet. Are you on Facebook? Add me: I am joining a mtb-group '046' which is organizing evening-rides and tours during the weekends.


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

Moved to Geneva Switzerland a year ago (late check-in here). We'll call Geneva home for at least another 2-3 years, maybe longer. I'm an American and I ride mtn, road, cross and track. I love it all.


----------



## Ati007 (Jul 3, 2012)

Checking in from Hungary, Budapest


----------



## expecto-patronum (Jan 21, 2013)

I live in Prato,10miles from Florence,Italy


----------



## cannondales (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, any Parisians or anyone with knowledge of Ile de france, I'd love some advice on tracks in the area. Familiar with St Cloud but needing more...

thx


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

Poland, Szczyrk also here!


----------



## awesomepaw (Oct 2, 2010)

*Erzgebirge*

Coming from Olbernhau or Freiberg, Germany in the Erzgebirge!
Unbelievable contrast to former desert digs.


----------



## Zanna91 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I live in Padua, Italy.

Byez


----------



## filippotraveller (Jun 17, 2013)

Italian in Prague starting a mountain bike company: BIKO Adventures


----------



## Fadgadget (Mar 21, 2013)

Is there any point to this thread. ????


----------



## webbubbler (May 22, 2012)

cannondales said:


> Hi, any Parisians or anyone with knowledge of Ile de france, I'd love some advice on tracks in the area. Familiar with St Cloud but needing more...
> 
> thx


Where do you stay in the Paris area ?
I may give you you some advices and spots to ride, if you're close to the West part.. As you know St Cloud, you might know the "Foret Domaniale de Fausses Reposes", or the "Foret Domaniale de Meudon", only a few miles away, but much more interesting on a biking point of view. (more or less 8 miles from the center)


----------



## Tote (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello

Checking in from Falun, Sweden.

/Tote


----------



## Le President (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm checking in from Varese, North Italy.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Le President said:


> Hi guys, I'm checking in from Varese, North Italy.


Wow! I used to live there for two years in 1970 1971 and went to the international school nearby... We lived on Via Comolli in an apartment building..


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello, I'm from Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## Le President (Dec 13, 2007)

OscarW said:


> Wow! I used to live there for two years in 1970 1971 and went to the international school nearby... We lived on Via Comolli in an apartment building..


Really I'm not from Varese city but a little town nearby (Tradate)


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Le President said:


> Really I'm not from Varese city but a little town nearby (Tradate)


Still very cool though as I am sure you go to Varese on occasion for groceries etc..?


----------



## Le President (Dec 13, 2007)

OscarW said:


> Still very cool though as I am sure you go to Varese on occasion for groceries etc..?


I go to Varese specially for ride with my mate on two beatiful trail for MTB, "Sentiero N10" trail and uphill to "Monte Martica"


----------



## baiky (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi! Check in from Málaga, Spain. I'm just a lucky man that works on a bike shop. I will show many pictures from my day by day.

Sorry about my English!

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Le President said:


> I go to Varese specially for ride with my mate on two beatiful trail for MTB, "Sentiero N10" trail and uphill to "Monte Martica"


Sounds very nice!


----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

checking in from Austria, Vienna.


----------



## Rautaperse (Nov 27, 2012)

Check in fom Helsinki, Finland. Nice morning to go sleeping after third shift. Cloudy wheater +9'C. I hope that I can go riding with my 29er in the evening, before came back to the work. New Brooks saddle need for kilometers.


----------



## agrumpyoldtroll (Oct 23, 2013)

Checking in from Vicenza, Italy. Just got to Vicenza and will be living here for at least the next year or two.


----------



## aplbike.com (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi from Spain!


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm up at Aviano. If you make the trip up here ever, bring your bike. I'll show you some trails. I'd love to get to Vicenza and ride there too.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

agrumpyoldtroll said:


> Checking in from Vicenza, Italy. Just got to Vicenza and will be living here for at least the next year or two.


I'm up at Aviano. If you make the trip up here ever, bring your bike. I'll show you some trails. I'd love to get to Vicenza and ride there too.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

A member from Poland checking in, although currently living in Canada for a moment!

Chris.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Villach, Austria. PM me if you're in the area and need a guide for the local stuff.


----------



## PBNinja (Jan 30, 2014)

Co Armagh, Northern Ireland. 

Rediscovering my love for biking in my mid 30's


----------



## Pierre_s (Feb 17, 2014)

Checking in from the south west of France (Languedoc)!
You can find the trails around me here > Pierre Sauvignon | Cyclist on Strava


----------



## bubbies (Jul 1, 2013)

Geneva, Switzerland here. Chamonix most weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBaventures (Apr 4, 2014)

Check-in from Andorra The Pyrenean small country !
I am a MTB guide here !


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Live in France work in Switzerland. Mtb in both places


----------



## Singletrailer (Apr 24, 2014)

*AW: European Member Check In*

Checking in from a small town near Darmstadt, Germany.


----------



## k8r1 (May 3, 2014)

In K-TOWN GERMANY......


----------



## adamepatt28 (May 2, 2014)

Living in Kaiserslautern, Germany.

From the US.


----------



## T1ck (May 11, 2014)

Hello from St. Albans, UK


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, from Reading UK. Great forum, esp the MTB tandem one, which is how I found this...


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Punta Sabbioni, Italy Spring through Fall and Hochspeyer, Germany in the winter........ With any place between, its a great ride.

Retired US Army


----------



## dorianr (Jun 29, 2010)

Dorian from Poland checking in ;-)
actually i spend some time of the year in UK / North Ireland, and i ride a lot in Slovakia / Czech Republic and Austria.


----------



## mightyjoe321 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi,
Ivan from Croatia.I live near coast (Dalmatia) and mostly ride forest trails.We( my club) also ride on mountain called Velebit when we get time(mostly sundays) 

cheers


----------



## LangdoniousRex (Dec 4, 2014)

Checking in from Santpoort-Noord, NL (near Amsterdam). Hoping to find some MTBers to ride with.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Langdoniuos,

Better check in at mountainbike.nl for finding local riding buddy's. 

Cheers, from Eindhoven 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm a Brit living in Southern Spain.


----------



## JimmyPajero (Oct 19, 2014)

Checking in from Waterford,Ireland here


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

Checking in from Lisbon, Portugal. Many great tracks around here


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello from Riga, Latvia. Actually almost no places to shred here!


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

I have loved Riga but not for mtb


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

I've been in Rotterdam, Netherlands for a year. There isn't a lot of mountain biking here but there are a few loops.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello from Montenegro !!
Im ride bikes from early age... bmx, muontain bike...
Im 42 years old and im skier, biker ( motorcyclist ), longboarder and cyclist.
I give my bike to my friend seven ears ago, and from that i not have bike.. Very soon i will buy some mountain bike and there i will share with you some pics, from my country. 
Montenegro is a great country for mountain biking....

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

My new bike 29er

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## XSpor1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Moldova here!


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

An American living in Warsaw, Poland here


----------



## Schoorl (Mar 30, 2017)

Checkin for Haarlem., The Netherlands,


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

American Expat now living in Minsk, Belarus again... MTB scene is quite small here in terms of single track and, well, mountains, but I'm more of a gravel/dirt road long ride kinda guy anyway so I think my Vassago Fisticuff will work pretty well here. Lots of lakes, forests, and farmlands to explore. Follow along @john_mct on the grams.


----------



## ShredFIN (Mar 30, 2017)

Greetings from Finland!


----------



## niels65 (Jun 11, 2015)

Greetings from the "Highland" of Denmark - here are no mountains, but lots of trails.







Cheers Niels


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

jmctav23 said:


> American Expat now living in Minsk, Belarus again... MTB scene is quite small here in terms of single track and, well, mountains, but I'm more of a gravel/dirt road long ride kinda guy anyway so I think my Vassago Fisticuff will work pretty well here. Lots of lakes, forests, and farmlands to explore. Follow along @john_mct on the grams.
> 
> View attachment 1130304


I'm in Poland, also an expat - living in Warsaw and Chełm. The MTB scene here is really alive, you should hop the border for some races if you're interested... I noticed you already hopped the border for the microbrews here 

Also - there are great bike parks/organized trails in the mountains on the border of Poland and the Czech republic (two IMBA rated parks there, planning on checking them out this summer).


----------



## Odan (Apr 17, 2017)

Checking in from Belgium


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

peter85 said:


> I'm in Poland, also an expat - living in Warsaw and Chełm. The MTB scene here is really alive, you should hop the border for some races if you're interested... I noticed you already hopped the border for the microbrews here
> 
> Also - there are great bike parks/organized trails in the mountains on the border of Poland and the Czech republic (two IMBA rated parks there, planning on checking them out this summer).


Trips to ride in Poland are definitely in my future...Those beers were however found right here in Minsk (surprisingly) Really want to do some touring in the Carpathians as well. Will shoot you a PM when I'm on my way and hopefully you can show me around a bit...


----------



## Njoyearth (May 2, 2017)

Check in from Colorado but live in Essen Germany. Who wants to ride.


----------



## PureMallardrose (May 9, 2017)

First post! Checking in from Uppsala, Sweden.


----------



## Staley50 (Feb 7, 2018)

Oslo...ish, Norway


----------

